# 95 Chevy Silverado 4x4 for trade.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I own a 95 Chevy Silverado extended cab 4x4 with 203,500 miles on it I am looking to trade for hunting gear or perhaps other stuff. In interest of full disclosure it has a cracked windshield, the AC doesn't work, the cable that holds the spare tire broke and I have been carrying the spare in the bed. The body has some rust on the hood and some dents and scratches. The truck fires right up and runs great though. I drove it all over the place until I recently bought my 08 Dodge Ram, and it is very reliable. 

Kelly blue book shows a truck of this make, model, year, and mileage in "fair" condition valuing $1,900. I would like to try to get a $1,500 value out of the trade. I'm willing to be a little flexible here but please try to keep all offers reasonable and in the ball park. If your item(s) don't quite reach the ball park I'm open to a trade plus cash. I'm not really looking to spend money myself so if your item(s) exceed the value of this truck, then it's probably not a trade I want to make.

Items I am interested in are nice spotting scopes with tripods, quality big game hunting rifles with good glass, high end binos, if you're a reputable gunsmith I have a gun that needs a new barrel and another that needs a new trigger put in. If you have any hook ups for tires I need a set for my new truck. I may be open to other trades. Just try me! I didn't upload any pictures here because it is easier for me to just text them, so if you are interested and want pictures just let me know and I can text them to you. (435) 559-4409 Jessie


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

SOLD!


----------

